# KFC Slaw



## TNTreeHugger (May 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Huskybill (May 23, 2020)

Nothing like good slaw, don’t forget the horse radish for the kick in the flavor.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Huskybill (May 23, 2020)

That’s the tang in the slaw we taste


----------



## full chizel (May 24, 2020)

It might be a good addition but i think the vinegar gives it the tang


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 29, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I found this on the internet several years ago and it's delicious.
> If you're not feeding a crowd, cut the recipe in half.
> I grate the carrot and pulse the onion and cabbage in a small food processor... cut in little pieces, a little at a time. Very easy to make.
> 
> ...


thanks! looks just like what they serve over at the Colnel's! and I have a fresh head of cabbage, some carrots I got other day... and some garden fresh 1015's! was just thinking cole slaw, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 29, 2020)

full chizel said:


> It might be a good addition but i think the vinegar gives it the tang



it probably would be hard to hurt that recipe... other than eating it all at one sitting with friends, etc. lol  for me, I am going to make it with this traditionally classic KFC recipe. they never give enuff anyways... that recipe should make plenty.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 29, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Let me know how you like it... and it does make plenty. I'm still eating on it  and it's been almost a week. Today will probably be the last of it though. I always make too much, get tired of it, then don't make it again for another year.



'wilco!'....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 29, 2020)

ingrediants on the chopping block! ... stay tuned -


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 29, 2020)

.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Well?????????



haha! I do like an appreciative audience...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

first up, as I said... ingredients on the chopping block ~

fresh head cabbage, carrots, they were sweet. and homegrown onion. etc.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

as I snacked on the cabbage's core bits... I opened it up and prepared it for my chopper -


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

after a couple of tries, OP post said small pieces... I figured out how to get some


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

*next came the carrots... some carrot snacks here, too. *


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

onions next. homegrown Texas 1015's. garden fresh... sweet as apples!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

then I mixed up the ingredients for the KFC coleslaw sauce...




and very tasty, I mite add. definitely has that KFC flavor...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

getting closer to some original style KFC coleslaw...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

it blended and mixed well. a dipped taste test of the 'batch'... confirmed definitely on the right track! _'lip smacking good!'




_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

once mixed up... has both the look and the taste... I covered it... added some parsley from the garden for some curb appeal... and off to the refer to rest over nite ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

thanks again for your post TNT - good timing. good tasting, too... KFC coleslaw is good stuff. in my experience over the years... at a variety of KFC outlets... some made it bit dryer, some bits bit bigger... some more moist like mine. always crunchy and tasty! I like it anyways, but moist best... and only 60 calories per serving!

......


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 30, 2020)

_TNT - So glad you like it, and thanks for the great review_

oh yeah - hard not to like KFC slaw...

I did not measure mine as to being 8 cups. also, i used more onion and a bit more carrot than recipe called for. I had another recipe i was working on too, calling for cabbage. so I used the wetter inner cabbage saving the outer greener leaves for my 'ham hocks and cabbage' dish. but I have a 4 cup measuring cup and seemed that it would at least... fill it twice mixed the sauce in it... at first taste test of the sauce I thot it was a bit sweet. so I added a teaspoon more vinegar and a bit more lemon juice. initially I used 3 Ts lemon juice. did that before adding sauce. from my perspective, that 'correcting the seasnings' got the flavor on the $. also was not conservative with the mayo level in the 2 cup measuring cup. lol  I checked on it around midnite, spoon in hand. thot I would just have some of the 'juice'. but, could barely get any to flow into spoon. so, into the batch for a 'deeper' test went the spoon! couple of spoonsful flowed nicely into my mouth! yum!! and as I gently shook the bowl... it had a consistency a bit like fresh poured wet cement. moist but intact. haven't checked it today.

as a side note... I had been working on it 30/40 mins or so in kitchen. the QB was watching some show on tv. then came in and said... 'omg, something sure smells good in the kitchen!' KFC coleslaw in the making, recipe off the saw site. I said... 

well, have a nice day. you know what the side is for today on our menu! ~


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 30, 2020)

.


----------



## full chizel (May 30, 2020)

I’m gonna make some tomorrow. The wife wants these also and they should go together pretty good


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 30, 2020)

.


----------



## dmb2613 (May 30, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> Nothing like good slaw, don’t forget the horse radish for the kick in the flavor.


Must be a northern thing, you don't see it around here, kinda like you don't see grits up there


----------



## Huskybill (May 30, 2020)

Maybe it’s in your slaw you just can’t realize the tang is in it. Either way I like good slaw.

I been dying for bbq ribs, pork or beef short ribs.


----------



## anlrolfe (May 31, 2020)

I gave it a whirl and thought it came out real good. I'm normally opposed to onion in coleslaw what so ever. This has such a small amount that it accents vs overpower. Haven't had the food processor out in ages. Quarter of a cabbage at a time, all pre-minced. I added an extra carrot, and a little extra S/P and dash of extra sugar to adjust for the size cabbage that I used.

Thumbs up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> Maybe it’s in your slaw you just can’t realize the tang is in it. Either way I like good slaw. I been dying for bbq ribs, pork or beef short ribs.



ribs n slaw very popular down here! maybe a side of pinto beans, too. good basic Texas BBQ -


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Me too, rarely use my little food processor. For this, I have to first cut the cabbage into small pieces and then put a little at a time in the machine - if I overload it, it won't work well. No biggie, doesn't take much time at all and it all comes out finely chopped. I add more carrot, too. I do the same for my split pea soup...* I add a whole bag of carrots to one bag of peas. *



_"hmm, I know there are some peas in there...somewhere!"_
.......





lol - to get my small GE chopper to chop, I had to cut the cabbage into small pces, as well. at first I thought anlrolfe said he could mince his... quarter cabbage at a time. now I see... reads after mincing.

well, we made a dent in the slaw, but still got about 1/2 left.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Here's my split pea soup...
> It comes out very thick and I add some water when I reheat it.
> 
> View attachment 832521



 looks good and tasty! 

our KFC coleslaw is now down to a 2 pint container...


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 1, 2020)

There is just no way I could stomach the KFC slaw. If you got to put sugar in it to make it eatable, something is wrong. Reminds me of folks that put sugar in their cornbread, that's another no no in my house. I'm diabetic and have gotten to where I don't put sugar in anything and my taste has developed to like it that way. 
My wifes recipe for slaw is very simple. Cut cabbage with a knife into little pieces, no chopping. Add salt, pepper, and mayo and your done. Carrots and cucumbers if you got them, and tomatoes when their ripe. Dad would add little pieces of apples.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 2, 2020)

.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 2, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Gotta have a little sugar in the cornbread!


You are hereby notified that you are not invited to my next soupbean and cornbread dinner


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 2, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Gotta have a little sugar in the cornbread!


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 2, 2020)

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 2, 2020)

.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 2, 2020)

Its not at all unusual for restaurants around here to add sugar to their cornbread. I think its mostly Yankee cooks in the kitchen. We used to grow hickory king corn and grind our own cornmeal, grew up eating it and it never had sugar added. I'll ask at a restaurant before ordering if they put sugar in their corn bread, if they do I wont order it. Depends on what your used to I guess. Any ways, if you do get down this way, I'll let you have a bowl of pintos beans and cornbread, I'll even set out a bowl of sugar so you can sprinkle to your heart desire. But you cant put mayo in your beans, that's just gross.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 3, 2020)

.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 3, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Maybe it depends on the sugar content of the corn meal used?
> I don't need my cornbread sugary-sweet, but I don't like it dry as dust either.
> Mayo in beans??? Who on earth would do that? Sounds gross!


I have seen two people put mayo in their beans, both where from Virginia, must be a local thing up there. when I started working, I stayed in man camps complete with a cook. We had Pinto beans everyday for dinner. There was other food also, but you could count on that big pot of soup beans everyday. I eat so many beans I got sick of them. I wouldn't eat them at home. Now that I have retired, my wife fixes soup beans about once a week. Usually a small pot will last about two days. I got to missing them and have got to where I like them again. Its sort of amazing what you will see people put in their food. Different taste form different areas of the country. Kind of like sweet tea in the south. When you order tea around here, its automatically assumed you want sweet tea. Head north or Illinois and Indiana and you cant find sweet tea. People will look at you funny if you order sweet tea. They will give you unsweet and a few packets of sweet and low

We went to Gettysburg a few ago. Stayed at a Hampton Inn that had a breakfast bar where they actually cooked to order. There was a guy there doing the cooking and when they took our order, he asked where we where from. He could tell by our accent, that we where from the south. Turns out he was from SC around Charleston, (think of geechee), I forget the name of the town, but I had worked there before so I knew just where he was talking about. Of course we got to talking about my order. I had ordered hashbrowns with onions. He said, you know, since he had moved to Pa. he had not had anybody order hashbrowns with onions. Anyway, he fixed up some of the best hashbrowns I had had in a long time. I aint talking those stringy hashbrown like you find at waffle house, I'm talking chunks of taters. We stayed there a few days and every morning when he seen me coming, he started frying the taters and onions before I even ordered.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 3, 2020)

.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 3, 2020)

Almond paste, Yuck! I love almonds roasted or in candies, but prefer pecans in pies and cakes. I had the wonderful ideal once to have some almonds ground into a almond butter like peanut butter. I couldn't find anything I could eat it with. Almond butter and jelly does not a sandwich make. The meat and three is sort of a mom and pop stable. Usually you have a choice of several vegetables to make your three. Green beans where a staple of the south. You can grow a lot of beans in a small area and preserve them in a multiple of ways. Canned and pickled was the most popular, but I have strung up many a bushel for leather britches. It wasn't unusual for grandma's to put up a 100 qts a year. I don't know how long beans would last once canned, but several years seemed to be the norm. Most folks didn't have freezers even 50 years ago so canning was the only way to preserve garden veggies. Everybody had a can house, usually a dugout with a roof or in a partial basement hand dug under the house. They would keep all their canned goods there as well as their taters, pumpkins, squash and that sort of thing. The can house was a goof place for little boys to get into trouble. Got one of the worst whooping I ever remember from my great granny because I got into her canned grapes. Boy that juice was good, but the switch she used on my little legs as she chased be back to grandma's house I will never forget. Also wont forget my first cigar stolen from my grandpaw and smoked in the canhouse. I turned green and puked myself half to death. Didn't get whooped for that one, grandpaw was to busy laughing and telling me to smoke another one.

I remember the name of the town that cook in Pa was from. GooseCreek SC, Just north of Charleston SC a little ways.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 3, 2020)

.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> ... except for the Yuck to almond paste!! I'm half Sicilian and I love almond paste - good in cakes, cookies, and the best, *marzipan candy*. Here's some of the goodies *I've made with it Marzipan *olives for Saint Agatha's Day
> View attachment 833142
> 
> Marzipan Pigs for Easter
> ...



hey TNT - these Yanks don't know beans about marzipan! but I sure do. used to live in England and my mother was a trained cake decorator. actually did a cake for the Royal Family. a really big deal at the time!! marzipan is delightful stuff... especially with a hint of almond paste in it, too.

first got into French fries (chips) and vinegar over there, too. the fish in chips made back then in beef tallow rendered... just had to have a dash of vinegar splashed on them.

you seem to be quite the baker!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 7, 2020)

I wish some of the posters on this thread would stop posting about ALL the BS they don't like!  can't they just start their own thread and STOP high jacking this one? I thot this one was about KFC Slaw...


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## full chizel (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ll eat just about anything


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Wow - a cake for the Royal Fam!! That is impressive!
> I think all the finest bakers know the magic of almond paste.
> There was a German bakery in the town I grew up in, upstate NY, that made heavenly little marzipan pigs for the holidays.
> And a German lady here in TN had a spectacular little restaurant for a year or two - the local yahoos didn't have the taste buds to truly appreciate her skills - authentic German food on the menu, but her deserts were to-die-for. Asked her to make a birthday cake for my mom one year that was amazing.
> ...


TNT - I could tell by your baking 'end products' wasn't ur first time ck'g out... ABC's of Baking cookbook. lol. and I like fruitcake, too. my mom used to make them over in the UK at Xmas time... with a Xmas scene with snow on top. I always liked it when she baked a cake... and with the 220-v to 110-v rransformers sometimes the oven dint carry the mix totally well, and it would fall!

thick, rich baked cake batter... better than a scone. well, imo...
yes - for the Royal Family... she wrote them, offered for the event, and they accepted. was hot news at time time. and went global in the Stars& Stripes newspaper... Dad was in USAF


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2020)

full chizel said:


> *I’ll eat just about anything*



lot of tasting treats out there!  had one this evening myself. a genuine *Georgia peach*... no, not that kind! lol and fresh as a new day. and perfectly delicious. fresh in from Ga. and added it to some BB Homemade vanilla ice cream. film at 11

omg, and extreme treat!

I will go so far as to say I like most things, but to say '_i'd eat just about anything...!_' well, ...

fresh Georgia peaches... juicier than straight out of a can... 






ps: TNT I have seen fruit, such as these done in marzipan.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2020)

I am kinda missing that bowl of KFC slaw I made few days back. mite have to make some more... got plenty fresh onions, garden fresh


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2020)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Refreshing. View attachment 834024







nice dessert buffet! looks to be one heck of a tea party. refreshing...


----------



## full chizel (Jun 19, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> lot of tasting treats out there!  had one this evening myself. a genuine *Georgia peach*... no, not that kind! lol and fresh as a new day. and perfectly delicious. fresh in from Ga. and added it to some BB Homemade vanilla ice cream. film at 11
> 
> omg, and extreme treat!
> 
> ...


Ok, maybe _*anything*_ was going a little far. I’m not picky though and i’ll try anything twice.


----------

